# Are You New The 2nd Time Around????



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot believe how excited the whole family is.














Less than a week until our 31 RQS will be in the drive. I cannot wait until Saturday














We are feeling exactly the same way getting our 28RSS. Hey I will be a newbie all over again









But it is all bad.....just think all mods I get to do again

Quickie Flush
Maxx Air Vents
Wiring for Solar Panels
2"receiver for bike rack
Bunk ladders
Bathroom door
WD/bars storage area
Shelving
Pressure tank
the list goes on and on
















DW will be missing me







....modding in the driveway will a couple of Mooseheads
















I can hardly wait......Next week the 28RSS will be washed an waxed and the for sale will go up







I will miss the olde girl.... She was/is a great camper and will be missed by our family.

Can you feel it





















Outback number 2























Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thor 
Let me know when your on Outback #3









Yep its like a new toy

Yep let the modding begin but now you can do it with your eyes closed

No you not a newbie same old Thor









Happy modding 
Good luck selling the old one Outbacks sell easy

Congrats on the upgrade

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We are so exctied for you as well.







Hope everything goes smoothly on Sat.








Keep us posted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a GREAT Outback...

Yea...I have Outback envy for SURE!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Thor on the 31RQS
Just think of the experience you already have doing those mods so it should take less time doing them this time around









Don


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey there THOR, Getting pretty excited? Hey I was wondering are you coming down to pick up the new OUTBACK? Like I had said before it's almost in the same neighborhood So if you'll be around, if you want send me a message maybe we can meet up.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor, you gonna tow that monster with the Av?? Or did John sell you his 2500 AV, so he can get the Excursion?









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thor, you gonna tow that monster with the Av?? Or did John sell you his 2500 AV, so he can get the Excursion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim - Daddy's got a new toy coming friday







and it is not an Excursion

Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh do tell









John


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper. Its a great one. For the kitchen fan you can get power from behind the microwave very easy. If you want details pm me.

New camper and a new toy!







What is it?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Thor, you gonna tow that monster with the Av?? Or did John sell you his 2500 AV, so he can get the Excursion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim - Daddy's got a new toy coming friday







and it is not an Excursion

Thor
[/quote]

C'mon Thor give it up ................. what's the New Ride?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thor, you gonna tow that monster with the Av?? Or did John sell you his 2500 AV, so he can get the Excursion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim - Daddy's got a new toy coming friday







and it is not an Excursion

Thor[/quote]
C'mon Thor give it up ................. what's the New Ride?








[/quote]

No secrets allowed inside the clubhouse, Thor! Give it up!!! <please>


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It will have to wait until Friday - Picking her up at 10:00

Avalanche is sold - I loved this truck

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> It will have to wait until Friday - Picking her up at 10:00
> 
> Avalanche is sold - I loved this truck
> 
> Thor


New Miata?









btw, love the avatar.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Tooooo funny - Maybe a red line sky

Even better - a New Camaro









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Tooooo funny - Maybe a red line sky
> 
> ...


Better? BETTER? Sorry Thor. Gotta disagree. Only thing better than a new Miata would be a new Tundra (and that's ONLY because the OLD Miata is paid for







)

OK....the avatar is even better now!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

There is hope for you yet. I will have to come visit you and let you take a spin in a real ride. Warning...just have your 4 sale sign ready.









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> There is hope for you yet. I will have to come visit you and let you take a spin in a real ride. Warning...just have your 4 sale sign ready.
> 
> ...


Um....and before?????









Sweet man - trust me - the 4sale sign has been on the mini-van







since before the '07 Tundra was released.... (Mini-van. I know. I know. But I gotta have something to drive in the snow....







)

As for coming to visit.... Yanno, there IS a Rally in NH in May.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

A minivan







A miata owner also drives a minivan????

How about this for a solution. Put the kids in the back










Lets see the miata pull your Outback















Notice that the blue matches the blue on the Outback...better known as Outback blue









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Alright, the two of you had better just relax...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Alright, the two of you had better just relax...


Ya think Tim?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> A minivan
> 
> 
> ...


I know - I know....but at least they're both the same color (BRG & tan) so as not to do toooo much damage to my psyche - eh











> How about this for a solution. Put the kids in the back
> 
> ......
> 
> Lets see the miata pull your Outback


Sure - - as soon as the Outback is thawed out! Btw - the kids happily ride up in the loft behind the seats











> Notice that the blue matches the blue on the Outback...better known as Outback blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, sir! Dapper - simply dapper. I, however, prefer the more striking contrast of Hensley Orange against British Racing Green


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Their not listening Tami....


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats Thor and family...I'm soooooo jealous!

Can you PM Tim and tell him how affordabe and easy the upgrade to the 31 RQS is























OH, I guess I'll have to wait until the backyard has been modified to fit a bigger camper...for now I'll just have to live vicariously through others.
















Can't wait to see the "other" new baby!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Their not listening Tami....


Thor, do you hear something ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm guessing Thor bought a Suburban 2500...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm guessing Thor bought a Suburban 2500...


Well, since we're guessing, I'll say a 2500HD crew cab with a Duramax/Allison combo.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm thinking maybe a Tundra. But my second guess would be a gm D/A

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I'm thinking maybe a Tundra. But my second guess would be a gm D/A
> 
> John


I'm with you John!









> <Thor> "Wolfie, There is hope for you yet."


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

No Seriously Guys, I know what he bought ...............equipped w/ Huge Tow Package


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SooooOOOoooo...
Will we be seeing your new set-up at the Michigan Rally?
I noticed you are a "for sure" ... but not "reserved."

MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> SooooOOOoooo...
> Will we be seeing your new set-up at the Michigan Rally?
> I noticed you are a "for sure" ... but not "reserved."
> 
> MaeJae


X2. Sites are being held for 4 more days, time to make that phone call.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is is Friday yet?

Come on...tell us!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Love the truck - Tomorrow I get my new one









MI Rally is a possiblity - Work right now is crazy, I have not been able to confirm dates. It will be a close one but still very possible.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I got the 31RQS on sat...what a beautiful trailer. It took about 3hrs to tow her home. To my surprise there was not alot of difference towing vs the 28RSS. I think I actually like towin the 31 better...less sway when a truck passes you. (I think the weight makes it more stable) I did not notice the extra weight







The truck felt the same in this respect. The new TV was awesome...I ended up with a black towing beast - I look like a CIA escort truck.

Backing up in the drive wasn't bad either. It has a little bit larger turning radius and you have to watch the back end.

Already started to mod on the weekend







Just minor stuff, coat hooks, towel racks etc. Once the weather is a bit better Maxx Air Vents x3 and the quickie flush. In a couple of weeks the 2" receiver will get welded to the frame and the wiring for the solar panels will being.

I cannot wait until the 1st camping trip







(May Long weekend - Bass Lake)

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did I miss it?? Did you tell everybody what the new truck is??? I did notice the change in the signature, but details....we want details.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Did I miss it?? Did you tell everybody what the new truck is??? I did notice the change in the signature, but details....we want details.
> 
> Tim


That makes two of us?

I think he is teasing us....and do a good job of it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> The new TV was awesome...I ended up with a black towing beast - I look like a CIA escort truck.





> I think he is teasing us....and do a good job of it.


Ya think


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did I miss it?? Did you tell everybody what the new truck is??? I did notice the change in the signature, but details....we want details.
> 
> Tim


That makes two of us?

I think he is teasing us....and do a good job of it.








[/quote]
x3.....let's see it, Thor!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The way he goes thru trucks, by the time he gets a pic up, he'll have a new one









Congrats on the new tt and tv









Mike


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Did I miss it?? Did you tell everybody what the new truck is???


How come Tim knew it is a suburban? He told me this morning!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> A minivan
> 
> ...


OMG......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

3athlete said:


> > Did I miss it?? Did you tell everybody what the new truck is???
> 
> 
> How come Tim knew it is a suburban? He told me this morning!


Read my entire post this morning...



> Did I miss it?? Did you tell everybody what the new truck is??? *I did notice the change in the signature, but details....we want details.*
> 
> Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,








Congratulations on the new Outback!








That really is one beautiful unit! It's interesting that you find the towing situation so similar to your old 28RS-S. Too bad you changed TV's as well, it would have been interesting to see the effect on fuel mileage as well.

But again, congratulations and have fun with your new toy! You know, that thing is so big, I bet you could land an airplane on the roof!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> But again, congratulations and have fun with your new toy! You know, that thing is so big, I bet you could land an airplane on the roof!


Did he add the conveyor belt mod to the roof?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Please... Pllllllleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaassssseeeeeeeee.......

The insanity of it all








We need info! We need pictures!









Please tell us....

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

His sig file says:

"2007 Suburban Towing Beast-picture to be updated"

...so, looks like I won the "guess what Thor bought" contest.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> His sig file says:
> 
> "2007 Suburban Towing Beast-picture to be updated" - has all the towing toys - Black
> 
> ...so, looks like I won the "guess what Thor bought" contest.


Your Right
















As soon as the weather is nicer I will take a pic and update

Doug

Regarding milage - I did not notice any difference camparing it to the Avalanche. I have towed the trailer from Kingston home many times. The 07 Burb is better than the older models - The AFM system really does work. Even towing the truck switches to V4 mode. The differnce is the towing equipment. The reese vs the huskey. The more I think about the more I believe this is the reason. The rounded front end might may a difference as well.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> His sig file says:
> 
> "2007 Suburban Towing Beast-picture to be updated" - has all the towing toys - Black
> 
> ...so, looks like I won the "guess what Thor bought" contest.


Your Right
















As soon as the weather is nicer I will take a pic and update

Doug

Regarding milage - I did not notice any difference camparing it to the Avalanche. I have towed the trailer from Kingston home many times. The 07 Burb is better than the older models - The AFM system really does work. Even towing the truck switches to V4 mode. The differnce is the towing equipment. The reese vs the huskey. The more I think about the more I believe this is the reason. The rounded front end might may a difference as well.









Thor
[/quote]

Looking forward to the pictures...


----------

